# موسوعة رائعة في الكيمياءالصناعية



## aahmh86 (13 يناير 2009)

إليكم الموسوعة بعنوانUllmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry .
متوفرة على هيئة CD مضغوطة على 8 فايلات والموسوعة بأكملها مكونة من40 جزء مضغوطة في6 فايلات.
ملحوظة: لن تفتح معك إلا بعد تحميل المجموعة كاملة(8فايلات مع بعض أو ال6 فايلات مع بعضها).
إليكم التفاصيل والروابط:

*Ullmann's*​


*Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry*​

*Electronic Release 2007*​


*By Wiley-VCH*​



*




*​




*CD-ROM:* 1100 pages 
*The CD contains 865 PDF files *
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 1100 *
*Publication Date: 2007-03-30 *
*Binding: CD-ROM *
*
Product Description*

*Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Sixth Edition, was published in one go in December 2002. The 40 volumes including one index volume contain more than 800 major articles, organized in alphabetical order, written by more than 3,000 experts which provide the latest information from leading chemical companies. Over 15,000 tables, 25,000 figures, and innumerable references on more than 30,000 printed pages offer a wealth of information to the reader." *


*More powerful than ever, Ullmann's is the definitive reference work for all fields of industrial chemistry, and is certain to hold its number-one position for generations to come.*

*For this revised electronic edition of the encyclopedia some 150 articles have been thoroughly revised or added since the completion of the 6th printed edition, and a number of new articles reflect recent developments. Users will find exciting new information on, among others: Ammonia, Blood, Cellulose Ethers, Cereals, Chocolate, Dental Materials, Enzyme and Immunoassays, Fatty Acids, Fertilizers, Hair Preparations, Intermetallics, Meat and Meat Products, Microreactors, Metallocenes, Molecular Modeling, Oral Antidiabetic Drugs, Paints and Coatings, Petroleum Coke, Pigging Technology, Photoelectricity, Polymerase Chain Reaction, Soil, Sonochemistry, and much more. *

*Added to all this the interface has been improved to offer higher convenience: Browser-based application, quick installation in local area networks, quality ranking of search results, freely adjustable window, fast access to topics of interest by powerful navigation and serach facilities, extensive cross-referencing to other articles, plus free online access to the latest updates via Wiley InterScience.*
*In short, fast and reliable coverage of every area of international chemical technology.*


*links*

*part 1*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/114528454/ueic7pdf2007.part1.rar*


*part 2*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/114539787/ueic7pdf2007.part2.rar*

*part 3*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/izrnvby/ueic7pdf2007.part3.rar*

*part 4*


*http://rapidshare.com/files/114579790/ueic7pdf2007.part4.rar*

*part 5*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/114534235/ueic7pdf2007.part5.rar*

*part 6*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/114587294/ueic7pdf2007.part6.rar*

*part 7*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/114594931/ueic7pdf2007.part7.rar*

*part 8*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/114552006/ueic7pdf2007.part8.rar*


*also *

*part 1*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/uqf2aez/ueic7pdf2007.part1.rar*

*part 2*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/bch279/ueic7pdf2007.part2.rar*


*part 3*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/xdhygla/ueic7pdf2007.part3.rar*

*part 4*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/suzkc2x/ueic7pdf2007.part4.rar*

*part 5*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/ymd5jg9/ueic7pdf2007.part5.rar*

*part 6*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/vu14ym6/ueic7pdf2007.part6.rar*

*part 7*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/37cg58v/ueic7pdf2007.part7.rar*

*part 8*

*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/2wvnk71/ueic7pdf2007.part8.rar*​

و
*Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry,* 40 Volume Set



*By Wiley-VCH*












Publisher: Wiley-VCH 
Number Of Pages: 30080 
Publication Date: 2003-02-21 
Binding: Hardcover 




Book Description



89 
years of expertise in applied and industrial chemistry - Ullmann's is back in print


Generations of chemists and engineers have relied on the well structured and trusted information from Ullmann's Encyclopedia - and you still can count on Ullmann's with the current 6th edition in print. 


Ullmann's is a synonym for the world's most current and trustworthy knowledge in everything that relates to the chemical industry, be it processes, chemicals, products, analytical chemistry, pharmaceuticals, biotechnology..........you name it, Ullmann's has it - well over 800 articles on over 30 000 printed pages in 40 volumes. Organized in alphabetical order, the chapters are easy to read and excellent starting points to introduce you to any topic. Over 15 000 tables and 25 000 figures (some of them in color) make it easy for you to quickly find what you are looking for. Countless literature and patent references guide you to the relevant and accessible primary literature. Numerous cross-references point you to relevant chapters in the same context and a well organized index volume enables searching for keywords. Finding what you need is very simple indeed and you won't have to ask for a user's manual for this massive work!


Supervised by an internationally acclaimed advisory board, the articles are written by over 3000 international experts from industry and universities, thoroughly edited to uniform style and layout in an in-house office. All figures are re-drawn to give a maximum of clarity and uniformity in style. Compared to the prior edition, almost 600f the material has either been newly written or thoroughly updated. The rest has been checked for validity and newer references have been added throughout.




links



5x100 MB + 1x10.66 MB




part 1




http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/168lfs/ullmann.rar.001




part 2



http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/o1i8r4/ullmann.rar.002




part 3




http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/w05ci2/ullmann.rar.003





part 4




http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/izxa31/ullmann.rar.004



part 5



http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/gdkpq5/ullmann.rar.005



part 6




http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/fbhnlj/ullmann.rar.006

















other links





5x100 MB + 1x10.66 MB






part 1




http://www.filefactory.com/file/50ad59/n/ullmann_rar_001




part 2




http://www.filefactory.com/file/9f59f2/n/ullmann_rar_002




part 3




http://www.filefactory.com/file/6589f9/n/ullmann_rar_003




part4




http://www.filefactory.com/file/3829b2/n/ullmann_rar_004




part 5




http://www.filefactory.com/file/2dca1b/n/ullmann_rar_005



part 6




http://www.filefactory.com/file/2fa8ff/n/ullmann_rar_006




















other links



part 1



http://rapidshare.com/files/153281683/Ullmann.part1.rar




part 2




http://rapidshare.com/files/153101510/Ullmann.part2.rar





part 3




http://rapidshare.com/files/153108119/Ullmann.part3.rar




part 4



http://rapidshare.com/files/153114629/Ullmann.part4.rar




part 5



http://rapidshare.com/files/153290469/Ullmann.part5.rar




part 6




http://rapidshare.com/files/153291252/Ullmann.part6.rar​ 


والقادم أكثر..إنشاءالله
لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم.
​


----------



## aahmh86 (13 يناير 2009)

آسف لوجود روابط غير مفهومة هي في الحقيقة لصور غلاف الكتاب . معليش غلطة نسبة لعدم معرفة تعاملي مع الايقونات الموجودة على المنتدى.... أعزروني لأني جديد


----------

